# Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang



## dvill (3 März 2010)

Site report for chipload24.net

Die Nameserverorganisation kommt direkt vom schwarzen Abt.


> Diese Internet-Seiten sind ein Angebot der:
> 
> chipLoad24 Inc.
> 5 Jupiter House,
> ...


Das Layout erinnert doch sehr an den Büttelborn-Style.


----------



## Kudemude (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

Hallo,
Ich habe vorgestern eine E-mail von chipload24.net bekommen in der stand das ich 96 Euro zahlen müsste da ich das wiederrufsrecht nicht eingehalten hätte. Daraufhin wollte ich den Vertrag direkt wiederrufen da ich wusste das meine Dummheit, mich dort anzumelden noch kein 14 tage her ist . daraufhin bekomm ich per e-mail dann diese Antwort zurück:


> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied,
> 
> leider können wir Ihren Widerruf nicht annehmen da unsere Dienstleistung zum einen nachweislich genutzt worden ist (Download durchgeführt) und somit ist der Widerruf sofort erloschen und zum anderen haben dies die AGB`s gelesen und bestätigt. Eine kostenlose Nutzung wird nirgends auf unseren Seiten Suggeriert. Zudem haben Sie durch bestätigen des Links in der Email Ihren Account frei geschaltet und bewusst eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> Der vereinbarte Betrag für die bereits entrichtete Dienstleistung ist bitte zu begleichen.





Ich bitte um schnelle antwort weiss nicht was ich machen soll.:roll:


----------



## dvill (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

Ganz einfach: *Nicht jeden Quatsch glauben, der überraschend und unaufgefordert im Mailkasten liegt.*

Die "Entf"-Taste löst solche Probleme.


----------



## Kudemude (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

hi danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Also soll ich auch wenn ich den download getätigt habe einfach nicht auf die Forderungen reagieren? Und soll ich den "Vertrag" auch per Post noch wiederrufen oder kann ich mir das wegen warscheinlichem nicht reagieren der Firma auch sparen?
mfg Kudemude


----------



## dvill (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

Per Mail kann jeder behaupten, der Kaiser von China zu sein. Überraschend eintreffende Mails sind Müll. Mehr muss man nicht wissen.


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*



Kudemude schrieb:


> Also soll ich auch wenn ich den download getätigt habe einfach nicht auf die Forderungen reagieren? Und soll ich den "Vertrag" auch per Post noch wiederrufen oder kann ich mir das wegen warscheinlichem nicht reagieren der Firma auch sparen?e


Wegen des Verbots der persönlichen Rechtsberatung können wie hier nur den 
Weg zum Klo zeigen. Was man dort ( drauf) macht, ist eigentlich bekannt...


----------



## mgiesen (19 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

ich hab mich dort auch angemeldet, jetzt nerven die die ganze zeit mit mahnungen. ich schick jetzt sicherheitshalber mal nen widerrugf per einschreiben, da gibts nette vorgefertigte schreiben von der verbraucherzentrale. die adresse in england is bekannt für solche abzockerfirmen, die haben dort alle nen briefkasten. nicht bezahlen und bloß nich drauf reagieren, die bomben mich mit ner scheiße zu, nur weil ich so blöd war, denen zu antworten, dass ich nix bezahlen :/ doofes kind
naja, mal sehen, was bei rum kommt.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*



mgiesen schrieb:


> ....weil ich so blöd war, denen zu antworten


Und warum willst du dann jetzt nochmal schreiben? Blöder gehts dann wohl nimmer!


----------



## mgiesen (19 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

eigentlich hast du ja recht. man sollte nich drauf eingehen.
aber ich will denen nochma was schriftliches schicken, weil mein widerruf per mail nich angenommen wurde und damit diese idioten raffen, dass ich nich irgendnen blödchen bin, die einfach mal ebenso 96€ latzt, sondern dass ich mich mit der rechtslage auskenne.
danach kann ich die ja immer noch als spammails einordnen in meinem emailprogramm.
aber allein diesen erfolg, dass ich nich reagiere, gönn ich denen nich und dafür schmeiß ich gern noch nen paar cents für nen einschreiben raus 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:50:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:45:01 ----------

oh obwohl, so nen einschreiben nach england is ja doch teurer als ich dachte  dann lieber doch nich


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*



mgiesen schrieb:


> ....dass ich mich mit der rechtslage auskenne.


:auslach:

Niemand hier von den erfahrenen Schreiberlingen empfiehlt ernsthaft, dass man überhaupt schreiben sollte und auch einige Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen das schon lange nimmer. Mach was du willst aber zur Nachahmung ist dein Ansinnen nicht geeignet.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*



mgiesen schrieb:


> aber ich will denen nochma was schriftliches schicken,


Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


Warum den   Betroffenen immer so sehr nach "Unterhaltung" mit Mailrobots
dürstet, wird mir immer ein Rätsel  bleiben :gruebel:
Mit Strassenlaternen über die EU-Verfassung zu diskutieren macht mehr Sinn


----------



## nuno (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

Hallo!

Ich hätte gerne eine kleine Hilfe! 

Gestern hab ich auch in mail eine Rechnung von dieser Seite bekommen. Der Fall ist typisch: ich hab registriert, hab den Kostenpflicht übersehen, und obwohl die Widerrufsrecht noch gar nicht vorbei ist, habe ich schon Rechnung bekommen. Nun war ich ganz schön blöd, da ich meine Registrierungsmail bei dieser Seite "damals" gelöscht hab, da ich gar nicht wusste, dass nach 2 Wochen ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Ich hab aber mit falschen Adresse registriert (nun auch keine Hausnummer angegeben). Besteht es die Gefahr, dass sie von meinen IP, meine Adresse herauskriegen und mich Zuhause mit Briefe bombadieren? 
Soll ich trotzdem einen Widerruf schicken??? Überall lese ich, dass der Widerruf auch nicht erlaubt wird. Also besser gar kein Zeit damit verschwenden? Oder muss ich irgendwie nachweisen, dass ich es rechtzeitig widerrufen hab???
Das ist echt ganz schön blöd, und ärgert mich wahnsinnig.:wall:

Würd mich für ein paar ganz schnelle Tipps freuen! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*



nuno schrieb:


> Besteht es die Gefahr, dass sie von meinen IP, meine Adresse herauskriegen und mich Zuhause mit Briefe bombadieren?



nein  >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Tipp: vergiss den Müll.


----------



## nuno (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
Echt krass, dass es sowas gibt... Lehre: ich werde viel mehr aufpassen müssen. Obwohl ich gar kein grosser Internetsurfer bin, bin ich leider auch in der Falle geraten. 
Dann also auch keinen Widerruf machen...ist das alles unnötig oder doch, damit ich rechtlich geschützt bin?


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle chipload24.net auf Besucherfang*



nuno schrieb:


> Dann also auch keinen Widerruf machen...ist das alles unnötig oder doch, damit ich rechtlich geschützt bin?



Den einzigen Sinn sehe ich in der eigenen Beruhigung "etwas getan zu haben"  

Die Schreibselfanatiker (inclusive Anwälte und VZetten)  sind in fünf Jahren Aboabzocke den Beweis dafür schuldig geblieben, warum man schreibseln  soll. 

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------

